# Empire Characters



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have 5 lords/heroes in my 2000 points Empire army, but I'm having a problem trying to figure out what units to put them in. 

I have a 50 strong unit of swordsmen with two detachments of Halberdiers and Swordsmen and I also have a 20 man strong greatsword unit with a detachment of handgunners. I also have a 10 man handgunner unit but I doubt they would be the best place for a character.

So I was wondering, where would be the best place to put, my general, my battle standard and my warrior priest.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Depend on how you've equiped them really but as a rule of thumb I'd normally put the warrior priest and std bearer in the swordsmen as they probably will benefit most from the hatred and an additional banner if you horde them up, and putting the general in a stubborn well armoured elite unit always makes sense.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

:goodpost:

General in Greatswords, all I have to add really. Unless he is mounted, in which case some Knights (obviously).

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok great thanks, yeah I have the unit horded up, shall stick the General who has Van horstman's speculleum, great weapon and +1 save in the Greatswords.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Words,

Sometimes its best to decide placement as you know your opponent for Empire Characters.

Your GS unit is a tough cookie. But its 20 strong. What are you doing with it? Is the question before you decide if the general goes there.....

Think about this;

General has LD bubble... that affects entire army.
GS are already stuborn.

50 strong swordsmen definitely BSB...? perhaps... but it depends on the banner and what your attempting to do with them. You cannot afford that unit to run.... so WP might be an option there too. 

Dont add characters to detachments as it seperates them.... they become ind units. Check your rules on this.

10 unit handgunner? Yes it has benefits for a character... namely a low level wizard who can be a sniper at range... fire at a unit... fire at the unit with magic. All of a sudden that protected wizard is helping that handgunner unit take out something... even if its your metal wizard.... affecting their save... or perhaps death reducing their numbers... or even grey.... reducing their stats so your shots count even more.... All have potential uses.

Remember 50 swordsmen and your GS are units... and unit destroying options will and do make a mess of things if they get hit hard.... I hate to think what a mortar would do to that 50 strong Swordsmen unit....

Good luck and experiment... but dont lock your characters down all the time, deploy them with what they are best suited and to suit your enemy.

Alexi's Empire Army puts his characters as follows.

General with Knights as he is mounted and I want very hard hitting. Empire are men... they need all the help they can get to hit hard even knights.

1 wizard with a troop block for protection, usually metal.

1 wizard with a ranged unit to begin with, usually death as a sniper.

1 BSB... central core block for Standard use cover as much of army as possible.

1 Engineer.... with the warmachines.

But I can change it to make it worth my while anywhere. 

Good luck.


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

dam, here i was about to put my three lords into a unit of swordsmen and my two wizards with my halbreds, sounds like i didnt think things through enough.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

Im partial to a warrior priest in the greatswords, in a horde formation. I dont really count on them winning through combat resolution anyways, so maxing out the number of attacks and giving them hatred can be real nice. Just a thought. I dont think characters can join detachments, so the wizards will have to go elsewhere. If your taking lore of life then hiding them in or behind either the swordsmen or greatswords would work fine since he could still get Look Out Sir rolls. If its a damage dealing lore then with the handgunners wouldnt be that bad, as you wouldnt want him to get stuck in combat were he cant use his spells anymore.


----------

